# How did you hook up with your bandmates?



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

How did you hook up with your bandmates? If you had to replace one, how would you recruit a new member?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Random chance. I moved here and my neighbor heard me practicing in the garage. He told me about his brother who plays, and I went to jam with him and his country band. Met my lead guitarist in that setting. Since then he has introduced me to various other players in town and have met some people at an open mic. I have two "bands" on the go - classic rock and americana - both include the lead guitarist. I don't know if either counts as a band in that we don't plan to gig very often or anything remotely serious - we just play and have fun.

Matt


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I answered an ad on the local Kijiji for a lead player and hooked up with a great group of folks.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

I placed an ad on Overhear.com. 

Bandmix works, I've been in contact with people but it's kinda like Facebook where you need to set up a profile, but you need to PAY in order to contact other members.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

One of my close friends invited me out to a show that his friend's band was playing, and we all went back to their house to party afterwards. Fast forward a year and a half-ish and I'm in the band and the house.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

last band...my cousin's neighbour was talking to them about needing a guitarist for his band...i got a call a couple days later...

the current band...i answered an ad on kijiji...they had all got together through bandmix...and subsequent personnel changes have been friends or friends of friends...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I knew my other guitarist since high school, but only really started playing with him more than 10 years after graduating after I saw him post on FB.

My drummer is my upstairs neighbour, which was pretty fortunate.

The bassist and singer were both craigslist finds, though CL musicians can be...interesting.

My partner and I have been in 5 bands now and she plays a bunch of instruments and sings, so it's always good to have a go-to person if I'm in a pinch.


----------



## Chubba (Aug 23, 2009)

my present band - I answered an ad on the net - personnel has changed over 3 or so years, mostly drummers on friendly and not-so-friendly terms....i remember being younger and thinking i'd never want to be in a band with people I wasn't friends with first...then one day, I didn't really have any friends who played, so i softened that stance...lol

before that it would be people through work - I infiltrated my way into a country band by bugging the guys in it to let me come jam...i didn't know the first thing about country, but it was my best option to get back into playing at the time, so i learned


----------

